# We all love pics, so post up your pics (saw/wood related).



## Mr_Super-hunky (Aug 7, 2007)

One of the things I like doing best is going through the archived posts and checking out all the different pics of peoples log haulers, firewood piles, chainsaws, race saws, log splitters and anything to do with cutting wood.

I have learned a lot in a very short time and many of the pics I have seen have helped out quite a bit. I just got finished building a very nice saw buck (for under $20 bucks) that worked out great since I have 18'' marks all the way down it and spread out the cross members evenly so the saw cuts between them.

I have seen many firewood hauling rigs anywhere from pickup trucks to off road carts to lawn tractors pulling small trailers etc and have also seen some really impressive wood piles as well as felled trees.

I don't have many pics yet, but I'll start with what I've got.

Post up your pics please as many of us would sure like to see 'em!

Here is my new homemade saw buck:







Here is my log hauling cart as well as my home in which we had hand built all the railings out of tree limbs and branches.






Lets see some of your pics please!


----------



## Wismer (Aug 7, 2007)

super hunky how do you like the bighorn tires on your ranger? I'm thinking about geting a set


Craig

oh

pics


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Aug 7, 2007)

The house is stunning


----------



## masiman (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr_Super-hunky said:


> One of the things I like doing best is going through the archived posts and checking out all the different pics of peoples log haulers, firewood piles, chainsaws, race saws, log splitters and anything to do with cutting wood.
> 
> I have learned a lot in a very short time and many of the pics I have seen have helped out quite a bit. I just got finished building a very nice saw buck (for under $20 bucks) that worked out great since I have 18'' marks all the way down it and spread out the cross members evenly so the saw cuts between them.
> 
> I have seen many firewood hauling rigs anywhere from pickup trucks to off road carts to lawn tractors pulling small trailers etc and have also seen some really impressive wood piles as well as felled trees.



Mr. S-H,

I agree with you about learning. But I think you really just want another chance to show off what I think is one of the best looking homesteads on this site  !

I am starting to get the bug too, I just don't have the land to justify it. This week I started thinking about milling up the neighbors trees I have been taking down to get make wood flooring (red oak). That is a very nice looking mill Wismer.


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 7, 2007)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> The house is stunning


Yeah, that house is AWESOME!


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Me and my 365 cutting down a Maple tree.


----------



## doc874 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr_Super-hunky said:


> One of the things I like doing best is going through the archived posts and checking out all the different pics of peoples log haulers, firewood piles, chainsaws, race saws, log splitters and anything to do with cutting wood.
> 
> I have learned a lot in a very short time and many of the pics I have seen have helped out quite a bit. I just got finished building a very nice saw buck (for under $20 bucks) that worked out great since I have 18'' marks all the way down it and spread out the cross members evenly so the saw cuts between them.
> 
> ...




Love that house. I suspect the reason you added an end piece to your saw buck ( or as we call'em "saw horse,") is so you get exactly 4 foot logs's to make a legal cord? We never did cause it interferred with longer logs being able to be put on and not fallin off. That will work fine though.


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Splitting the Maple.


----------



## Mr_Super-hunky (Aug 7, 2007)

Wismer:

Many off roaders like the Maxxis Bighorns best as they are a radial tire (super-smooth on the road) and have incredible off road traction with lugs on the side walls.

BTW, *to post a pic and have it come up without having to click on the attachment, do the following.*

Step one:

Your pic needs to be hosted on a hosting site. I use www.photobucket.com as it is free and very simple.

Step two:

Once your pic is hosted on a hosting site, simply highlight the URL address and then copy and paste it to a thread.....hint: (to copy and paste, click on your edit button above your address bar, then hit "copy", your pic will now be ready to "paste" wherever you want it. Just right click and hit "paste" when you get to the page you want your pic to be.

Step Three:

After you paste the URL address in your pic in your reply, you must put the letters img in brackets before the URL address and /img in brackets after the URL address. The brackets to use are next to the letter "p" and you want to use the bottom ones. Whqat this is doing is enabeling your html codes. If you don't know what that is, it does'nt matter, just follow the simple instructions and it will work.

Give it a try!


----------



## rb_in_va (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr_Super-hunky said:


> I use www.photobucket.com as it is free and very simple.



Bummer! I can't see PB pics at work, so I've yet to see the super hunky house! Heard a lot about it though.


----------



## cityboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hunky, it looks like you've been spending so much time cutting wood you neglected the water in your swimming pool.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## taplinhill (Aug 7, 2007)

*Mr. Super Hunky*

Is your house from one of the big companies? I am a designer for one of the big post and beam outfits with a sister log company and was just wondering.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr_Super-hunky said:


> ....... Here is my new homemade saw buck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It _looks_ really good. but I think you will need more lateral support, if you plan to use it for some time and/or for heavier logs...........


....and the "legs" are spread out a bit much, compared to the hight, for my liking.  

This one is more than 20 y o, and made and maintained with more or less random planks - it works wery well.........


----------



## Peacock (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's some recent pics of my progress at our new house site. You can see the wood pile, brush fire and a pic from about halfway back the driveway. The house will be about 400ft. from the road.


----------



## tree_beard (Aug 7, 2007)

here you go, quick saw/wood related pic...

i call it saw with wood


----------



## Four Paws (Aug 7, 2007)

Peacock said:


> Here's some recent pics of my progress at our new house site. The house will be about 400ft. from the road.



Hope you have a bug-lite...or screened porches. I grew up back in the humid midwest and remember quite well how it is in the woods!


----------



## ChuckinOhio (Aug 7, 2007)

I have to admit that the "Lair of the Super Hunky" is an impressive spread.

You have a house to envy!!

Chuck


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome house... and land, Looks like the dog is happy in the picture, did you build him a log house with a deck too?


----------



## andrewspens (Aug 7, 2007)

*I smell a fight a brewin'*

Uh, hey, tree beard

You have to have Husky safety gear to protect you from that Stihl, huh? Kind of like watching a Chevy tow a Ford into the repair shop.

Seriuosly though, nice place you got there Super Hunky.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 7, 2007)

Western Red Cedar took down a month ago for a friend.




A big Poplar cleaned up ftom our big storm last winter.




Part of the saw family minus the 032 and 064.


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 7, 2007)

ive posted some of these pics in the foresty/logging forum. look for the threads. "HEY GUYS I GOT U SOME PICS" and "NEW JOB=MORE PICS!!!"

here is just a few of them.


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## sILlogger (Aug 7, 2007)

A Big Black Walnut


----------



## Mr_Super-hunky (Aug 7, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Western Red Cedar took down a month ago for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy crap thats a big saw!. Big tree too!. Kinda makes my little 021 look like a hemorrhoid or something!


----------



## Mr_Super-hunky (Aug 7, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Western Red Cedar took down a month ago for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap that's a big saw. big tree too. Kinda makes my little 021 look like a hemorrhoid or something!!


----------



## taplinhill (Aug 7, 2007)

*Those Stihl's are nice, but....................*

My Jonsered cut right through a John Deere!!!
Really, I did use the 2063 to make some wheel chaulks on my current project, splitting a Deere 2940. I've been so busy I didn't notice how much my signature needs to be updated. Maybe tommorow.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 7, 2007)

Its DP 066 41" bar. Same saw near end of log with 30" bar. Sil logger has same basic saw diff length bar.


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 7, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Its DP 066 41" bar. Same saw near end of log with 30" bar. Sil logger has same basic saw diff length bar.



yea, but with a different handle.......don't need to go there. that saw sure doesn't look the same as it does in that pic. its 2 months old now. and has cut 500,000+ bft. not quite as shiny


----------



## keith c raymond (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey,where do I get a ''earth first" sticker like that?I could raise holy H$%% with the tree huggers I know with that!umpkin2:


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 7, 2007)

keith c raymond said:


> Hey,where do I get a ''earth first" sticker like that?I could raise holy H$%% with the tree huggers I know with that!umpkin2:



bumperart.com has all sorts of them. on the left select the Environmental (anti) icon and feast your eyes


----------



## keith c raymond (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks!I will check it out.


----------



## Urbicide (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice pics guys. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 7, 2007)

*How long is the Oregon bar 42????*



bks044 said:


> Western Red Cedar took down a month ago for a friend.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ????? Had to ask,,, Ive got BIG WOOD BIG SAW ENVY!!!!!!!!!  :monkey: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locoweed (Aug 7, 2007)

"My Jonsered cut right through a John Deere!!!"

Did a mighty nice job!

Here is a little item that Mr. Westtexas and I worked on a couple of years ago.


----------



## R Walter (Aug 7, 2007)

Peacock said:


> Here's some recent pics of my progress at our new house site. You can see the wood pile, brush fire and a pic from about halfway back the driveway. The house will be about 400ft. from the road.




These pics look like you're getting real work done, and not playing with your toys.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 7, 2007)

*big oak*

Here's a few from down south,,,, about the Horizontal 30

The first two are a big water oak that was not far from down town Breaux Bridge La. that taped 96" DBH and the canopy was approaching 190' across,,, I lost some of the pics but somehow I salvaged these My Middle brother Daniels job..we took this tree down from over her house because the Insurance would no longer allow covererage I think the other pix are on my other laptop we have a 16' section of the main trunk and we are going to mill some slabs this winter :hmm3grin2orange: 









Here are some saw Pix,, stumpshots too these are just a few of the flushcutter saws we take on a job but we dont always put bars on everything we usually just dress out what we feel hadnt been run in a while,,, but always bring back ups,,,, just in case if you look close there on standby w/no bars on is a dolmar 9010, 066 mag, 056mag II,,,but ready to rumble w36" bars is the 460 mag and 044 mag!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 8, 2007)

*More stumps*

This red oak stump was 42-48" @ the widest point the main tree had been removed since hurricane Rita, sept. 05,,, as you can see much of the root ball is exposed,






here is a yellow pine that was 34-36" same job as above same anomoly, partially uprooted,,,,storm wind driven damage





One more shot of Jody @ work,,, I know I know,,, at least he's wearing hearing protection!!!! the whole top was twisted out of this tree according to the home owner and we just took down what was left,,,, the remaininr spar ws cut by others right after that Beothch "Rita" left,,, two years later we finally get to do the stumps, as you can see from the grey stump top this one has been cut down for a while from the same storm!!!





The 460 is bone stock with a mild muffler mod and factory dual port,,,

The 044 is an all OEM parts BB that Dean and I built while I was on Holiday In the PNW,,,,, it is a 11 year old 12mm wristpin 044 wearing a highly modified OEM 460 jug/piston,, saw makes 195lb compression I am trying to find some new plastic for it,,, the top air shroud is from an MS 440, and yes that is a Husky decomp button and on a cool day,,,,,it is pretty smart to use it,,,,, at the time it was all we had and it works quite well


----------



## OneGoodTurn (Aug 8, 2007)

*I love those pics...*

Let me introduce myself, I am OneGoodTurn. Been trollin' the site for a while and really havin' a great time.

I wanted to make my first post to this site newbie and share some of my own recent pics. Have been out collecting firewood in the Colorado Rockies on a permit (fell um' but don't sell um) and breakin' in my new Stihl 460 Mag. I love it! I will be putting the 5th gallon in it this weekend.






Limbing with my 260 Pro. PPE? Where?






Breakin' in the 460...my best side...really. 






Bucking some small beetle-kill rounds about 20-22". 






The front of my piles and a fresh 32" ES bar with 3/8-8 rim on the 460 waiting for something tasty to knaw on. Turin' 33RSF. I gave it its chance last week on a 47" diameter (not so tasty) cottonwood that I took down for the neighbors. Sorry, no pics, all work and no play makes OneGoodTurn a dull boy.






Boys and their toys...

Thanks to everyone for all of their posts throughout this site, it has been a real kick to follow the threads and read about what makes us all...well...want to rip that cord. :chainsawguy:

[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Great Post One Turn!!!! Welcome To Arborist Site...*

Its a pretty cool place to Hang out,,,,,,,

Nice Pics B T W what kind of trees are those??? man those beetles messed up a bunch of em Ehhhh???

I like your Sig What is that knot called?????


----------



## KD5UDB (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey River Rat,

Saw the Pics from Breaux Bridge, thats my stomping grounds too. Grandfather ran a service station and garage in Leonville for 50 years and I was born in New Iberia south of Lafayette. I live in Baton Rouge now.

Enjoyed all of everyones pics !

Chris


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 8, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> bks044 said:
> 
> 
> > Western Red Cedar took down a month ago for a friend.
> ...


----------



## OneGoodTurn (Aug 8, 2007)

*Thanks for havin' me...*



RiverRat2 said:


> Its a pretty cool place to Hang out,,,,,,,
> 
> Nice Pics B T W what kind of trees are those??? man those beetles messed up a bunch of em Ehhhh???
> 
> I like your Sig What is that knot called?????



Thanks for the welcome RR2. 


The knot in the signature line is a Duncan Loop or Uni-Knot. Thanks for askin'. Used to Tie fly to tippet. Creates a sliding loop that can be left open or tightened against hook eye. The open loop on this knot lets nymphs and other subsurface flies "swim" in the water and bass bugs pop better. Can help create a more natural presentation to well educated fish.... So that hopefully I can continue their education. :biggrinbounce2: 

The trees are terribly torn up by the beetles and the forrest managers are beggin' folks to come and help cull the forrests before they burn down.  As for species: Doug firs in the smallish sizes to 25", pinion pines in the medium varieties and occasional Hemlock fir. Soft for cuttin' and fast burning. Most of this timber is seasoned as it stands and can be split and burned immediately.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Ok Here it is!!!!!!*



OneGoodTurn said:


> Thanks for the welcome RR2.
> 
> 
> The knot in the signature line is a Duncan Loop or Uni-Knot. Thanks for askin'. Used to Tie fly to tippet. Creates a sliding loop that can be left open or tightened against hook eye. The open loop on this knot lets nymphs and other subsurface flies "swim" in the water and bass bugs pop better. Can help create a more natural presentation to well educated fish.... So that hopefully I can continue their education. :biggrinbounce2:
> ...



Thats Just exactly what I want to see,,, Hmmmm,,, Let me see,,, been down the Sabine River to the local sandbar In My Bullet Bass Boat,,,, fished a few lilly pads, flats, and feeder creek mouths,,,, then it gets too hot so head to the local sand bar,,, Settin in the shade,,, under the willow trees,,,, Bar- B- Q-ing, playing washers or horseshoes (Yall knew this was coming) Drinking just a few Barley Pops  and here come the Swiming Nymphs, educated fish, and beetles dat been infestin da free trees that need to come down,,,, Yeah Baby Where's my favorite 066 when ya need it????? We gonna educate them Fish right out of their hides,,,, and cook a mess of em up,,, seriously.... I tie one like that on my topwater baits so Pop r's, Chugbugs, Zara Spooks, Etc so they have good action 

Nahhh!!! its still way too hot,,, 104 deg. yesterday

Come on October!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I suppose we gots to have a picture of the boat next ehh????


----------



## rb_in_va (Aug 8, 2007)

Can some download and attach a pic of the super hunky house? Puh-leeze?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## taplinhill (Aug 8, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Can some download and attach a pic of the super hunky house? Puh-leeze?:hmm3grin2orange:



This OK?


----------



## rb_in_va (Aug 8, 2007)

taplinhill said:


> This OK?



:jawdrop:


----------



## cuttinscott (Aug 8, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Can some download and attach a pic of the super hunky house? Puh-leeze?:hmm3grin2orange:



Will this work for ya RB?






Scott


----------



## tree_beard (Aug 8, 2007)

the more times i see it, the more i find myself thinking..


super hunkys house looks kinda like its made out of gingerbread....



tasty.... yes, but think of the ants!


----------



## Mr_Super-hunky (Aug 8, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Can some download and attach a pic of the super hunky house? Puh-leeze?:hmm3grin2orange:



Here you go. Mrs Hunky and I are very proud of it as it took us three years to build it; much of it ourselves.







BTW, the "hunky-wagon" pictured is a VW Jettta TDI Wagon. Not exactly a traditional muscle car, but at 50+mpg, it flexes a little bit different muscle!. We call it our little stinker!


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 8, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Here's a few from down south,,,, about the Horizontal 30
> 
> The first two are a big water oak that was not far from down town Breaux Bridge La. that taped 96" DBH and the canopy was approaching 190' across,,, I lost some of the pics but somehow I salvaged these My Middle brother Daniels job..we took this tree down from over her house because the Insurance would no longer allow covererage I think the other pix are on my other laptop we have a 16' section of the main trunk and we are going to mill some slabs this winter :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...




*Klotz R50...nice!!!*


----------



## tdb (Aug 8, 2007)

*361*
















src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v694/SQSHOOTER/000_0710.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v694/SQSHOOTER/000_0553.jpg[/IM
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v694/SQSHOOTER/000_0364.jpg


----------



## redprospector (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't taken any pictures at work in quite a while, but here's a little play time last weekend.

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/?action=view&current=KremmlingColorado121-1.flv

Andy


----------



## Mr_Super-hunky (Aug 8, 2007)

Red:

copy and paste the _URL_ address and then put img in brackets (next to the letter "P") in front of the adress, and /img in brackets after it before you post it.

This way, the pic will come right up with no need to download an attachment


----------



## Wismer (Aug 8, 2007)

testing testing:


----------



## sdt7618 (Aug 8, 2007)

*with a 021*



Mr_Super-hunky said:


> Here you go. Mrs Hunky and I are very proud of it as it took us three years to build it; much of it ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and you cut all that timber with an 021? lol that Jetta would a called a golf here in the UK, or golf estate!! them VW TDI engines are awesome on my third V dub! 2.0 TDI Touran for ferrying the kids around in..........


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 8, 2007)

*All right Bro...*



KD5UDB said:


> Hey River Rat,
> 
> Saw the Pics from Breaux Bridge, thats my stomping grounds too. Grandfather ran a service station and garage in Leonville for 50 years and I was born in New Iberia south of Lafayette. I live in Baton Rouge now.
> 
> ...



What part of La You livin in now?????


----------



## Gregford (Aug 8, 2007)

*Finally got the bar for my SP125C so here it is...*

I haven't painted the SP125, just cleaned up the scored piston and bore and got her running beautifully again. I can't wait to put this saw into a decent log :greenchainsaw: 

In the photo, I'm holding a Mac 110 just for comparison.


----------



## KD5UDB (Aug 8, 2007)

RiverRat,

I thought that I had posted that I now live in Baton Rouge. I was born near Breaux Bridge (New Iberia) where you posted the pictures of that job, and spent many a summer in Leonville at my grandfathers shop and garage. Leonville is just a few miles down the road from Breaux Bridge.

I will have to find some pics to post here, I mostly cut wood to help others clear storm damage and for the smoker pit and the outdoor fireplace. Don't take a lot of photos of that.....

Chris

MS-361
MS-260
Echo 306
Shin 352S


----------



## mini kahuna (Aug 8, 2007)

trying out camera,will add more pics for work this weekend


----------



## rreidnauer (Aug 8, 2007)

*OK, let's see, pictures.....pictures....*

OK, it's wood, and was sawn, so how about this project of mine?


----------



## mini kahuna (Aug 8, 2007)

testing again


----------



## NapalmDeath (Aug 8, 2007)

rreidnauer said:


> OK, it's wood, and was sawn, so how about this project of mine?



 Very impressive mr rreidnauer


----------



## NapalmDeath (Aug 8, 2007)

TDB, looks like fun having an old Allis Chalmers to haul around your firewood. Looks like a late 40's ? model W?


----------



## tdb (Aug 8, 2007)

*Allis C 1943*

Thanks , , its a 43 Allis Chalmers C ,And a Allis CA 1956, And a 49Allis WD


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Nice Hot saw*



redprospector said:


> I haven't taken any pictures at work in quite a while, but here's a little play time last weekend.
> 
> Andy



Cool beans!!!!!

is that yours????


----------



## NapalmDeath (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice collection. The last one in the bottom photo is the '49 WD?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Photos*

Photos of a large Australian Red Gum
Saws are a MS 440 with a 25'' bar and a MS 361 with a 20'' bar

Cheers
  

MS440
MS441
MS260


----------



## Steve128 (Aug 8, 2007)

NapalmDeath said:


> Very impressive mr rreidnauer



+2 very impressive


----------



## redprospector (Aug 8, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Cool beans!!!!!
> 
> is that yours????



Yep, my son-in-law built it for me. Now all I have to do is learn to run it. 

Andy


----------



## epicklein22 (Aug 8, 2007)

My little brother was out snapping some photos of his guitars so I got in on the act with my saws
<img src="http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb56/ianlange11/HPIM1398.jpg">
MS 270, 031, 038 Super, That's the firewood crew
<img src="http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb56/ianlange11/HPIM1401.jpg">

<img src="http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb56/ianlange11/HPIM1396.jpg">

<img src="http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb56/ianlange11/HPIM1394.jpg">
031 in the flowers, that's my best Lakeside impersonation
<img src="http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb56/ianlange11/HPIM1393.jpg">


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Photos*

More photos this time a large Messmate full of white ants
saws a MS 440 with a 25'' bar and a RSM chain.

Cheers.

MS440
MS441
MS260


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 9, 2007)

*red all right!!!!*



Stihlman441 said:


> Photos of a large Australian Red Gum
> Saws are a MS 440 with a 25'' bar and a MS 361 with a 20'' bar
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Nice dogs!!!! and saw shots,,,,,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 9, 2007)

*more great saw shots!!!!!*



epicklein22 said:


> My little brother was out snapping some photos of his guitars so I got in on the act with my saws
> 
> MS 270, 031, 038 Super, That's the firewood crew
> 
> 031 in the flowers, that's my best Lakeside impersonation



nice lookin crew!!!!!

They ought to get Er Done!!!!!

how do ya like that 270??????


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Wowzer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



rreidnauer said:


> OK, it's wood, and was sawn, so how about this project of mine?



Freaking awesome dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Nice work RR,,,,,,,  

R2'ed


----------



## rreidnauer (Aug 9, 2007)

*Not all is as it may seem......*



NapalmDeath said:


> Very impressive mr rreidnauer





Steve128 said:


> +2 very impressive





RiverRat2 said:


> Freaking awesome dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice work RR,,,,,,,
> 
> R2'ed



Alright, I have to confess. I thought maybe someone would have caught it, but in fact, those pictures are not as they may seem.

Now, it's no lie that I built that, and the pics are unedited, but what I haven't told you guys is that it's only a 1:24 scale model of the house I intend to build. Yes, those wall studs are really only 1/16" x 1/8" x 3 13/16" in size!!! The rest of my (also, unedited and non-photoshopped) photo series is at http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v328/titantornado/Log Home/

Just another example of the power of a macro feature on a cheap digi cam!


----------



## sdt7618 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Rr*

Impressive all the same RR!! :jawdrop:


----------



## Four Paws (Aug 9, 2007)

I am growing more fond of this saw everyday. And, maybe since it is a Stihl, I will finally get some rep...HA HA HA.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 9, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> This red oak stump was 42-48" @ the widest point the main tree had been removed since hurricane Rita, sept. 05,,, as you can see much of the root ball is exposed,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha there RiverRat what do ya think of your GB pro top bar ? are you running a 3/8 or 404 chain ?........


----------



## Mr_Super-hunky (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Stihlman:

Anyway to totally remove that stump short of using a backhoe or stump grinder?.

I've heard of some type of "stump rotter" in which you drill holes into the left over stump and pour some type of liquid into it to promote the stump to decay very quickly.

"Very quickly" is of course a relative term!. I'm just wondering as I had many stumps like that left over after I cut several large pine trees down and it took me several hours per stump to remove due to the incredibly large and deep roots. Some of the stumps are still there and are on a terrain much too steep for a backhoe to traverse which is why I am interested in the stump-rot stuff.


----------



## Wismer (Aug 9, 2007)

Hunky, Just cover em with dirt? cheap and easy


----------



## bobc (Aug 9, 2007)

*Cheap Labour*

These two actually work for candy!


----------



## cruzer (Aug 9, 2007)

bobc said:


> These two actually work for candy!



Very cute. I keep telling everyone as soon as my son can walk he is going to start helping stack firewood. Nobody believes me but he's gonna do it!

:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## TNMIKE (Aug 9, 2007)

*Stump Remover*

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/view_catalog_page.asp?id=1958

I think this is what you are looking for. If its what Ive used before its potassium nitrate. You pour the powder into 3/4" holes drilled into the stump and fill with kerosene. After letting it soak for 24 to 48 hours you light the stump and it burns down to the roots. Its been a long time since Ive used it, (25 yrsor so) but I remember it working fairly well.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 9, 2007)

*3/8 .063 on the 36" bar,,,*



Stihlman441 said:


> Ha there RiverRat what do ya think of your GB pro top bar ? are you running a 3/8 or 404 chain ?........



I like it so far,,, Ive really only used it on the one job posted here and I think I did about 9 fairly large stumps and all of the falling/bucking was already done so I cant comment on that but for stumpin so far so good,,,Ill let ya know in about 6 months!!!!!


----------



## oldsaw (Aug 9, 2007)

Mr_Super-hunky said:


> BTW, the "hunky-wagon" pictured is a VW Jettta TDI Wagon. Not exactly a traditional muscle car, but at 50+mpg, it flexes a little bit different muscle!. We call it our little stinker!



My "pickup" is a Passat Wagon. My wife hates it when I fill it up with saws and lumber. Easy clean-up though. I got mine for cheaper than they wanted for the diesel Jetta wagon.

Mines faster and not as stinky....but I don't get 50mpg either.

Mark


----------



## sperho (Aug 9, 2007)

A little cleanup in my front yard from last weekend.

Before.






After.





The reason.






The tool.


----------



## rb_in_va (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr_Super-hunky said:


> I'm just wondering as I had many stumps like that left over after I cut several large pine trees down and it took me several hours per stump to remove due to the incredibly large and deep roots. Some of the stumps are still there and are on a terrain much too steep for a backhoe to traverse which is why I am interested in the stump-rot stuff.



I would try the charcoal method. Pile up some charcoal on the stump and let it burn. That should get it going and the stump will burn for a long time. I've never tried it myself, but people say they sometimes burn for days. Be careful where you do it though.





disclaimer: rb_in_va not responsible for any forest fires started or loss of property or life due to following this advice.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 10, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> I would try the charcoal method. Pile up some charcoal on the stump and let it burn. That should get it going and the stump will burn for a long time. I've never tried it myself, but people say they sometimes burn for days. Be careful where you do it though.
> 
> 
> disclaimer: rb_in_va not responsible for any forest fires started or loss of property or life due to following this advice.



Yeah I hear you guys,,, about the burning,,, only problem here is when the burn bans are in effect and you are in a declared "No Burning" Zone,,,,, if you get caught,,,, it isnt pretty,,,, there are some who will turn you in too!!!


----------



## rb_in_va (Aug 10, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah I hear you guys,,, about the burning,,, only problem here is when the burn bans are in effect and you are in a declared "No Burning" Zone,,,,, if you get caught,,,, it isnt pretty,,,, there are some who will turn you in too!!!



Where are the stumps he wants to remove? If it's in the PNW forget the burn method!


----------



## manual (Aug 10, 2007)

TNMIKE said:


> http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/view_catalog_page.asp?id=1958
> 
> I think this is what you are looking for. If its what Ive used before its potassium nitrate. You pour the powder into 3/4" holes drilled into the stump and fill with kerosene. After letting it soak for 24 to 48 hours you light the stump and it burns down to the roots. Its been a long time since Ive used it, (25 yrsor so) but I remember it working fairly well.



Well I just ordered A dozen 16oz bottles.
I'll give it a go.
I am a little worried about root fires so I am just going to try is in a field I am clearing.


----------



## Mr_Super-hunky (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info and link to the stump burn stuff; I'll give it a try.


----------



## joesawer (Aug 10, 2007)

Be very careful about burning stumps in Arizona. You will not be very popular if you burn your mountain.
One thing you can try is Rid-X or similar brand of septic tank enzyme additive. If kept moist it will decompose cellulose pretty fast.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Aug 11, 2007)

Some shots taken when test-sawing the Shindaiwa 446s earlier this year:


----------



## TNMIKE (Aug 11, 2007)

*Stump Remover*

Just a word of warning. The roots suck this chemical up and when lit they burn for a LONG time. I would clear the area around the stump and build a dirt fire ring around it as well. If I was in a really dry area I would be very carefull. I am in the mountains of NC/TN and the stumps I used it on were in a grassy area and not in the woods.


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 11, 2007)

edgeandengine said:


> Some shots taken when test-sawing the Shindaiwa 446s earlier this year:



i think someone needs to be a photographer, really nice high quality pics!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 11, 2007)

*looks like that saw needs a job*



sILlogger said:


> i think someone needs to be a photographer, really nice high quality pics!!



I wanna see it throwin some chips,,,,,  :bang:


----------



## Bowtie (Aug 11, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> I wanna see it throwin some chips,,,,,  :bang:



Amen, let that saw SCREAM!:chainsawguy:


----------



## Edge & Engine (Aug 12, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> I wanna see it throwin some chips,,,,,  :bang:



Unfortunately, I was by my self that day or you wood see wood flying


----------



## Edge & Engine (Aug 12, 2007)

oops *double post deleted*


----------



## belgian (Aug 12, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> i think someone needs to be a photographer, really nice high quality pics!!



+1 . If the saw is as cool as the pics, we have a real goody.


----------



## joesawer (Aug 12, 2007)

Pic 1 is a tree I bid recently
2 is where I live. Notice the beatle kill.
3 and 4 are some log loads from the area


----------



## joesawer (Aug 12, 2007)

*Can I use a short bar and no dogs?*

Maybe, but it wouldn't be very productive.


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 12, 2007)

joesawer...where u at and what are the trees? are u cutting the timber?? nice pics


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 13, 2007)

I just bought a log splitter from tractor supply, It's the small 22-ton model, so far nothing has stopped it.


----------



## shokidq (Aug 13, 2007)

A few pics of some oak I split today The one on top was 29" diameter and the one on the lift was 31" diameter


----------



## shokidq (Aug 13, 2007)

and here are a few pics of the log stacks

These units are pretty crudely built only taking about an hour to 2 hrs depending on the coffe breaks


----------



## TNMIKE (Aug 13, 2007)

*Holy Toledo*

Thats a lot of firewood....Good pics.....I wish I had some to post. Ive been laid up here with major surgery? recovery for the last three weeks. Ive got a long row to hoe yet...MIKE


----------



## romeo (Aug 13, 2007)

Do these make you horney baby?


----------



## taplinhill (Aug 13, 2007)

romeo said:


> Do these make you horney baby?



Cool Saws, but not THAT cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## romeo (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is a pic of the dawg house. Its a true dump of a shed but the location is nice.


----------



## romeo (Aug 13, 2007)

*Dinner*


----------



## romeo (Aug 13, 2007)

The "pig on a stick" was a going away present for my best friend Mike. The country the Army decided too send him to didn't have much pork in it so he had to get his fill. He is home safe now.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Good for you guys to fix em some grub!!!!!*



romeo said:


> pig on a stick



With that much fire its gonna be burnt though !!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## romeo (Aug 13, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> With that much fire its gonna be burnt though !!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Naaa, it came out fine. That was just the fat burn off from rolling it over. I haven't been able to burn one yet but I keep trying.


----------



## BobL (Aug 13, 2007)

*European wood pile pics*

Y'all should tidy up yer wood piles like these 'ere folks.















Cheers


----------



## NEK VT (Aug 14, 2007)

*Log Home*

Was that log home a kit or did you just design and build.... my wife and I are definatly going with a log home on our land and since I am more of a mechanic than a carpenter I was thinking of getting a kit.

please tell me more about your beautifull log home....

ps Nice pond once the water clears up and you get some flow in that baby you gotta get some fish in there....


----------



## NEK VT (Aug 14, 2007)

*great pics*



rreidnauer said:


> OK, it's wood, and was sawn, so how about this project of mine?



was that a Kit or did you design and build it.... It is beautifull... I am leaning towards a kit personally..


----------



## joesawer (Aug 14, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> joesawer...where u at and what are the trees? are u cutting the timber?? nice pics



I am located in the San Bernadino Mountains in Southern California. 
The common trees are Jeffery pine, Sugar pine, Ponderosa pine, White fir, Incense cedar, and Black oak. At a little less elevation there is a lot of live oak, eucalyptus, and palm trees. 
Yes, I am cutting the trees.


----------



## rreidnauer (Aug 14, 2007)

NEK VT said:


> was that a Kit or did you design and build it.... It is beautifull... I am leaning towards a kit personally..



Well, the pics are just a model I built, but I'll be building the real thing from scratch (whole, unmachined logs). After going out to Washington state to learn how to build my own, I personally will not build from a kit due to cost and inherent negative issues with them.

By all means, buy a kit if that's what you feel you need to do, but at least visit www.loghomebuilders.org before making that choice.


----------



## NEK VT (Aug 15, 2007)

*tHANKS*



rreidnauer said:


> Well, the pics are just a model I built, but I'll be building the real thing from scratch (whole, unmachined logs). After going out to Washington state to learn how to build my own, I personally will not build from a kit due to cost and inherent negative issues with them.
> 
> By all means, buy a kit if that's what you feel you need to do, but at least visit www.loghomebuilders.org before making that choice.



Thanks, I was hoping to get a link or some info out of you. I get Log homes magazine.. but its mostly them trying to selle stuff.


----------



## rreidnauer (Aug 15, 2007)

NEK VT said:


> Thanks, I was hoping to get a link or some info out of you. I get Log homes magazine.. but its mostly them trying to sell stuff.



Yea, log home magazines, funded by kit home manufacturer advertising dollars. I bet you can guess what they push most for their articles.

I challenge you to find any article in any log home magazine, mentioning the Log Home Builders Association, an organization which has been teaching log home construction since 1965. Save ya some time, as you won't find any. Kit manufacturers hate LHBA. The forums at www.lhoti.com can confirm that.


----------



## Tree Farmer (Aug 16, 2007)

Here are a two pics from a wood cutting day we had for a 87 year old friend of ours. I am glad a had camera even if it was a cheap disposable.


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 16, 2007)

I've posted this one before,but I'll throw it up again just to contribute...


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 16, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> I've posted this one before,but I'll throw it up again just to contribute...



looks like a cherrybark, correct?


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 16, 2007)

Look harder...Redoak.


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 16, 2007)

yea, cherrybark red oak


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 16, 2007)

Before the cut..


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 16, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> yea, cherrybark red oak



That's a new one...I've never heard it called that


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 16, 2007)

cherrybark is one of the faster growing southern red oak species, here in southern IL i am in the northern range of the tree, i absolutely love cutting them and so does the saw....can all out lay into them...wood looks alot like what u cut there, sapwood is almost identical...either way that is a nice looking tree


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 16, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> cherrybark is one of the faster growing southern red oak species, here in southern IL i am in the northern range of the tree, i absolutely love cutting them and so does the saw....can all out lay into them...wood looks alot like what u cut there, sapwood is almost identical...either way that is a nice looking tree



There was almost 2000bd.ft. of wood in that log...It brought quite a peice of change...That's why I like em'.


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 16, 2007)

that is always a good enough reason too...they are prolly my favorite tree to cut, well maybe a poplar......ahhh h*ll i just like cutting trees


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 16, 2007)

To me, a mature Red Oak always smells like puke when you cut them. I like cutting Poplar too, but the hingewood is near worthless.


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 16, 2007)

i know when it comes to poplar it sure does respond to wedging/pushing with a skidder very well. is u leave a solid hinge all the way across the notch it will almost always pull fibers out of the heartwood...just the nature of the wood. i always thought the hinge worked pretty good. it is prolly one of the easiest trees to not split...unlike that darn hickory---i hate that stuff!!!


----------



## joesawer (Aug 16, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> i know when it comes to poplar it sure does respond to wedging/pushing with a skidder very well. is u leave a solid hinge all the way across the notch it will almost always pull fibers out of the heartwood...just the nature of the wood. i always thought the hinge worked pretty good. it is prolly one of the easiest trees to not split...unlike that darn hickory---i hate that stuff!!!



Poplar is fun and fast cutting, smells good too. It is about the only eastern tree that I have ever cut that busts when it hits the ground though. 
With hickory a very small, fine hinge will hold a lot. Combined with a open face and a sipe it will greatly reduce the splitting. The bark is hard on chains.
The stink in red oak is bacteria. I have cut a few nice size ones that smelled good, almost like a cinnomon smell.


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 17, 2007)

busts when it hits the ground??? if anything i think there is a less chance of it busting when it hits the ground. a white or red oak will bust first. u can almost abuse a poplar and not bust it. atleast around here

what are u calling a sipe?


----------



## Pablo26 (Aug 18, 2007)

umpkin2:


----------



## joesawer (Aug 20, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> busts when it hits the ground??? if anything i think there is a less chance of it busting when it hits the ground. a white or red oak will bust first. u can almost abuse a poplar and not bust it. atleast around here
> 
> what are u calling a sipe?




Sorry for not responding sooner, I did not see your post.
Big yellow poplar is the hard wood most likely to break, in my experience. When it does it rails pretty bad, making a good peeler log into pulpwood is not a good thing.
I call a third cut between the hinge and the outside off the stump, that opens the face more, a sipe. If it is on the stump, it moves the tree forward as the face closes and tends to shear the fibers.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Aug 20, 2007)

After having recovered from my recent flood (Video Link) http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=55123&d=1186058399






I have been back to stumpin...


----------



## joesawer (Aug 20, 2007)

That is a lot of water. It looks like it did a number on your garden.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 20, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> i know when it comes to poplar it sure does respond to wedging/pushing with a skidder very well. is u leave a solid hinge all the way across the notch it will almost always pull fibers out of the heartwood...just the nature of the wood. i always thought the hinge worked pretty good. it is prolly one of the easiest trees to not split...unlike that darn hickory---i hate that stuff!!!



Maybe kinda late, but I agree that the hingewood works well, but only for a few degrees. My opinion was based on working _in_ the tree and trying to control the blocks and branches as you part the tree out. Great stuff to saw though, mega super ultra chips...


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 21, 2007)

as far as working up in the tree i don't have a clue....i'll top the SOB's once they are on the ground!!!


----------



## Griffbm3 (Oct 7, 2007)

*The evergrowing woodpile*

The state firewood permit has expired. Took out 5 1/2 cord and have been splitting and stacking like a madman.

The pictures are of the growing pile, my 2 primary saws (288 and 036) and my five year old(very proud to lift the 288)

Thanks for the instructions on how to post pictures.

Have a great night,
Jason


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Great Pics,,,,*

Nice !!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve128 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Agree!*



RiverRat2 said:


> Nice !!!!!!!!



+2


----------



## ironpig70 (Oct 7, 2007)

bought my house a year ago and somebody felt having cedar trees on the property line was a good idea. the biggest was near 70 feet and only 18 feet from the house. several where rotten in the middle. i hired a pro(i'm just a home owner) to drop them. i felt i could do the rest. needless to say 12 trees dropped in a small space makes for alot of work:greenchainsaw:


----------



## brncreeper (Oct 8, 2007)

Stihl timbersports from September 06


----------



## brncreeper (Oct 8, 2007)

some more


----------



## MikeInParadise (Oct 18, 2007)

Some Pictures out at the wood lot today, Just thinning out and clearing some lot lines. Thought you might like to see what our bush looks like!





















This picture is taken about halfway up the lot where it take a dogleg along the bottom of a cliff and is the first time that I have been at that corner since I bought the property. I was just clearing the line and remarking the survey pegs. Also found an apple tree in there with fruit on it.

View is of the Atlantic ocean in Holyrood bay.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, here's some picts from me...

My customer/friend is building a timber frame barn/cabin. Here's it is, a "work in progress",






These are some red oak logs i harvested, to saw out some "half rounds" for stair treads for the barn/cabin. Actually i had to harvest several tree's to get all the "half rounds" i needed...






Once on the mill, i started by leveling them across the top, and cutting 7" thick slabs off for the "half rounds".











Once i had them all sawn, i picked them up with the pallet forks,






and put them in my pu so i could deliver them...






AND, here's the stairs that's "also" a work in progress!











Hope you liked the picts!

Rob


----------



## sloth9669 (Oct 18, 2007)

*.........*

WoW them stairs......:jawdrop:


----------



## sILlogger (Oct 18, 2007)

sure as heck doing have to worry about them stairs breaking with anything short of an Abrams going up them!! nice work


----------



## kevlar (Oct 19, 2007)

View attachment 58593


View attachment 58594


View attachment 58597



Me and the boy after a morning of firewooding.

(p.s :Watch out for the boy he's crazy) Kevlar


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 19, 2007)

kevlar said:


> Me and the boy after a morning of firewooding.
> 
> (p.s :Watch out for the boy he's crazy) Kevlar




Well you know what they say,,,,,,,??????

"Them apples dont fall too far from the Tree"  :hmm3grin2orange: umpkin2:


----------



## Industry (Oct 19, 2007)

here's my contribution. that tree is a red oak that was over 5 feet across the butt. The closest of the two main trunks was less than 6 inches from the eve of the camp. If I remember correctly that Husky is a 282 with a 288 piston and jug. the starter cord has a handle from a sled, because there's no decomp button, and the old one really killed the hand.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 19, 2007)

OK, here's a few more...

I took a job to "saw out" all the material for a "long" covered porch that's going on a huge Barn/cabin. In this "deal", i also agreed to harvest all the white pine logs i'll need from my customer/friends woodlot.

Here's the first tree i chose to harvest...






After cutting all of the lower limbs off the trunk, cleaning out around the tree, and knotching the trunk, i put my "timberjack" in place, and started my cut... Once i was in a bit, i pounded a wedge in, and sawed to the "hindge".






Then i pulled the saw out, and cranked the handle on the timberjack... and over it went..






once it was over i started "limbing" the trunk and then sawing the logs out,






Here's how i go to the woods, i'd rather use my "Grizzly" and then go back for the tractor after i have all the logs sawn out, and now it's time to go get that tractor!






Next i skidded the logs out where i could get to them with the forks on the loader and started loading them on my running gear..






A couple of the logs were pretty decent and with them loaded, it was time to head home..






and here's one last look as i left the woodlot..






The next project is to start milling these white pine logs, to the "materials list" my customer gave to me...

Hope you enjoyed the picts...

Rob


----------



## palogger (Oct 19, 2007)

*some don't seem to bright to me*

what i don't understand is u guys that are felling trees, u wear ear and eye protection but no hard hat, well if ur dead no sense in being able to see or hear. I personally will not fell any trees without a hardhat on, i don't always wear eye and ear protection but always a hard hat. A friend of mines father was killed when a small limb hit him in the head.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 19, 2007)

Here are a few pic's of what I did yesterday, and today. 
Hauling logs. It's only about 12 miles to where I'm hauling too, but it's down about a 12% + grade, makes it slow going and a lot of fun.

Andy


----------



## Vangellis (Oct 20, 2007)

Just a noob and homeowner here. I took out a few black cherry trees of my neighbors property this summer and some other odds and ends. Apple, poplar and birch. The property bordering hers was logged for the cherry trees and a lot of good tops were left behind. Those I hope to get over the winter.

This is getting down to the end of the work on the cherry trees. The small stuff. I need a bigger trailer. LOL 





I hand split about 2 1/2 cords. Great exercise





My other neighbor helping with with another cord I cut from some of the logging leftovers. He took that right over to his splitter for me.





About 4 cords here. Two 12' runs and five 8" footers.





Some stash. A friend had some trees taken out and gave me the wood. 2 1/2 pick up loads here.





The Husky 350 I got this year. Still a virgin in this pic. This was to upgrade from my 141 that still runs like a top. It bailed the 350 a couple times when it got pinched.





I've learned a lot from the site and thanks to everyone for sharing your experience.

Kevin


----------



## CutnHack (Oct 22, 2007)

*Alaska Timber*

Hey All,

Here is a pic from Southeast AK up on the west side of Prince of Wales Island. This was taken at a place called Election Creek in October of '91. I set the camera up and took this before I got started for the day...that's why it looks like I'm still half asleep. There were 10,000 bf in the first three logs! Later that afternoon I wasn't looking in the right direction and got my pelvis broke in 6 places...such is the life of a logger.

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## sILlogger (Oct 22, 2007)

CutnHack said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Here is a pic from Southeast AK up on the west side of Prince of Wales Island. This was taken at a place called Election Creek in October of '91. I set the camera up and took this before I got started for the day...that's why it looks like I'm still half asleep. There were 10,000 bf in the first three logs! Later that afternoon I wasn't looking in the right direction and got my pelvis broke in 6 places...such is the life of a logger.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the site!! but where's the pic?!?!?


----------



## CutnHack (Oct 22, 2007)

*Woops...*

siILogger,

I just went back and tried to repost but the upload failed. It looks like I can upload tp to 3.91Mb, but my pic may be too big. Stand by and I'll see if I can resize it. In the meantime, here's a test pic. This is out at Naukati as I'm just opening up the strip. It's an old Cedar snag that I didn't have to buck, as we'd get paid for a 40' log with the diameter being measured across the stump. Let me know if this one doesn't come through.

Mike


----------



## sILlogger (Oct 22, 2007)

yup..it worked...whats the saw? how long ago was that?


----------



## CutnHack (Oct 22, 2007)

That pic was taken in '91. The saw is an 056 Super running a 36" Windsor Speed Tip bar with full-skip .404 saw chain. 

Here's my big stick.

Mike


----------



## sILlogger (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll say it once again...i was born in the wrong part of this world!! You still cut in timber?


----------



## CutnHack (Oct 22, 2007)

I do indeed, but only for fun. "You call, I'll fall!" I cut on fires for a while for the USFS and trained some of their Hot Shot and Jumper crews after I healed up, but never got back in to busheling. I like to call it 'sport logging' since now I don't have to do it for a living anymore. I'll saw firewood for myself and a few select friends and take on custom falling and climbing jobs when it looks like a good one comes along. 

I got into rebuilding 051's and 075's about a year ago and like to play around with them. Most of my firewood cuting is done with an 046. Here's another few pics. The one with my mouth open I like to call "Catching Flies"...

Mike


----------



## polexie (Oct 22, 2007)

Great pics! You got some more?

THANX!!


----------



## CutnHack (Oct 22, 2007)

*075*

Here's one of me today (...well yesterday) with my favorite 075. That's an 046 and an 051 under the bench that I'm building for a friend of mine who still lives in ketchikan. I'll see if I have any more pics and if so, I'll scan and post them up.

Mike


----------



## sloth9669 (Oct 22, 2007)

should have uploaded them on this tread but i started my own..so here is the link

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=55169


----------



## Griffbm3 (Oct 22, 2007)

*This whole addiction thing is getting out of hand.*

So since I joined AS, I have gone from rebuilding my 026 and struggling through many cord of wood over the years to acquiring this fine group of saws.

1 Makita 6401, just waiting for it to get weaker to justify a rebuild to a 7900, but so far, runs like a top.
1 Olympyk 254, bulletproof and bought for about $25, runs great, it is currently my only loaner saw.
1 Stihl 026PRO, second OEM Piston and Cylinder, my father had seized it up while I was deployed in 1998, and it sat in a box until last year thanks to AS. Now it is my primary "light" saw.
1 Stihl 036PRO, real craigslist find, the addiction had just started to set in when I found this one for $100. I put rings and a carb rebuild in it, one fine saw.
2 Husqvarna 288's. Why Two of the same saw??? I traded my basketcase 2100, a parts 340, a parts 041 farmboss, and a parts 026 for these two. I think it was quite fair. The older has 160 PSI cold and the newer one 150 PSI, both really nice saws. The old addage that there is no replacement for displacement is very true. It really is amazing how much faster things go with some weight and power with sharp chains.
Oh yeah, I also acquired an Oregon 511A thanks to AS. This site has been a great place to share information, and the people have been very friendly. Now the question is for the 2 loan saws at the bottom of the page, what should I do with these "duplicate" saws? The 036 and the 6401 are very close, and I already have one 288, so why not hack into the other, right?

Thoughts and suggestions? I don't have a lot of cash, but I do have some time, and an evergrowing shop with a very understanding wife with kids who love the garage. Enjoy,

Jason


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 23, 2007)

*Dealing With Sweep In A Log*

I got a red oak log from a guy for FREE (that i bought a few other logs from) and i figured i'd make stickers out of it, or saw it up into firewood. It had a lot of sweep in it, so even though it was a 12 footer, it wasn't usable as a 12 footer. In fact, most that saw it, called it a "junk log".

Once i put it on the mill bunks, i decided to saw it in half and make a nice pile of 5/4 x 6' boards... Every once in a while i'll put two logs on the mill and saw them both at the same time, and this was going to be the case here....






This log has sat around for at least a year, but it still looked pretty good inside...






In this case, both logs had drying splits that went opposite ways, so i had to turn one log differently from the other, and i ended up sawing them for the most part, separately... It's still faster this way, than putting them on the mill separate...






Pileing all of your unedged boards against a cant is a good way to edge them as your sawing... The cant will hold them steady for you while you saw, and this way you get them all done at once...






And here's the Tally from those two "junk" logs...






I always like to "at least" try to saw up, even old logs, as i can always chuck them into the wood stove if it doesn't work out!!

Hope you liked the picts...

Rob


----------



## Bowtie (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a couple pics my wife took tonight after we got done splitting wood to haul up to her parents.


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 28, 2007)

Bowtie said:


> Here are a couple pics my wife took tonight after we got done splitting wood to haul up to her parents.






You make it look so easy picking up that 441.............I keep reading all the time over and over and over and over how heavy it is..........It is a nice saw..



.


----------



## livewire (Oct 28, 2007)

04ultra said:


> You make it look so easy picking up that 441.............I keep reading all the time over and over and over and over how heavy it is..........It is a nice saw..
> 
> 
> 
> .



They ARE heavy.


Just run it for one hour or so....


...you'll see. :lifter:


----------



## livewire (Oct 28, 2007)

Bowtie said:


> Here are a couple pics my wife took tonight after we got done splitting wood to haul up to her parents.





Cute kid, bowtie!


Nice pics


----------



## Bowtie (Oct 28, 2007)

livewire said:


> They ARE heavy.
> 
> 
> Just run it for one hour or so....
> ...



I ran mine for 3 hours yesterday and Im ok. Its funny how people go nuts over a half pound or so here or there on saws. A pound or more I can see, it does make a difference. But dont you agree this is kinda of the direction saws of the future will be going? By the way I am 5'10" 160 lbs, and the 441 feels good in my hands.


----------



## livewire (Oct 28, 2007)

Bowtie said:


> I ran mine for 3 hours yesterday and Im ok. Its funny how people go nuts over a half pound or so here or there on saws. A pound or more I can see, it does make a difference. But dont you agree this is kinda of the direction saws of the future will be going? By the way I am 5'10" 160 lbs, and the 441 feels good in my hands.





I don't disagree. I was being a sarcastic [email protected] to 04!


----------



## Bowtie (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL, Im paranoid after being reprimanded last night in the "lets bash the 441" thread manual started. :taped:


----------



## Bowtie (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment livewire, Sam is my baby girl, and she for sure dont act like a girl. We have a baby boy due on Nov 26, (my birthday) and he gonna have some shoes to fill.


----------



## livewire (Oct 28, 2007)

Bowtie said:


> Thanks for the compliment livewire, Sam is my baby girl, and she for sure dont act like a girl. We have a baby boy due on Nov 26, (my birthday) and he gonna have some shoes to fill.






Coming up real fast!!! Congrats!

I tried to rep ya but I'm all knotted up.

I owe ya one. 

Our little girl is almost 9 months......hence the lack of AS activity from me in recent months. :crazy1:


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Oct 29, 2007)

livewire said:


> Cute kid, bowtie!
> 
> 
> Nice pics





Cute?


Shes adorable.



It should be illegal to be that cute.


.


----------



## CutnHack (Oct 29, 2007)

*Mama in the Sort Yard*

Here's one for y'all.

Mike


----------



## dougfirfirewood (Nov 4, 2007)

on a friends ranch, cutting doug fir with my trusty 038 magnum .... 

oh and a couple of "widow makers" at 6000'...............  

happy days - cheers!


----------



## MikeInParadise (Nov 7, 2007)

Just some clearing pictures of the woodlot today...











Love it when they are leaning and yet still fall where you want them to 






Flush cut the stumps with the MS260 as I never bothered to bring any of the other saws with me today. 







And here is the corner in my trail with the tree and stumps now gone.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Nov 7, 2007)

I will even be brave and post the stump picture..

Seeing as you all are just so kind with your comments :greenchainsaw: when you see stumps!


----------



## bookerdog (Nov 7, 2007)

just a couple milling pics maple and fir.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Nov 7, 2007)

It runs in the family!


----------



## brncreeper (Nov 8, 2007)

Rebuilt the wood pile today with 4 loads of brrrrrr Oak.


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Nov 8, 2007)

Me and my 880.


Okay, so its just a 460, but I make it look huge.


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Nov 8, 2007)

I think I got some rot going on... 

(repost pic, sorry)


----------



## tek9tim (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's me spending quality time with my girlfriend. Before anybody starts spouting about PPE, she's a certified faller. (which isn't really a good excuse, but she does know what she's doing) 


<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=59584&stc=1&d=1194629852">


----------



## tek9tim (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's my team in the Elk City Days wood cut, split & stack competition. We pretty well owned the other team competing. They had a pretty good lead right off the bat, their maker was a lot faster than ours, but then they had a 440 with a 28" bar, and I was running my 660 with a 36. Our splitter was a friggin' machine too. 


<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=59585&stc=1&d=1194631858">


----------



## romeo (Nov 9, 2007)

IchWarriorMkII said:


> I think I got some rot going on...
> 
> (repost pic, sorry)



Nice cottonwood cave. Don't those trees just smell terrific when they are fresh cut.


----------



## ents (Nov 9, 2007)

The dog insists on driving.





1980 Ford with about 8+ton going to become OSB


----------



## Farley9n (Nov 9, 2007)

*Tuesday"s Job*

Here's a bunch of pics of some kinda tree my son in law dropped. Whatever it is it hung way over the mobile home. I got there late (less for me to do) but provided the bigger saws that did the most work. A Husky 61 with a 20" bar and my FrankenHusky 66/272XP with a 24". Second time out for the XP and it was impressive. Oh Yeah, we had two Grand Kid supervisors!








Still need to learn to display the pictures right in the post!......Bob


----------



## sloth9669 (Nov 10, 2007)

tek9tim said:


> Here's my team in the Elk City Days wood cut, split & stack competition.



Hey i will run a wood cut and split competition in my back yard here in Mass if anyone wants....i got a few cords id like made into firewood. And i got a questions about the competition ? What are the rules and how do they pick a winner ?


----------



## tek9tim (Nov 10, 2007)

sloth9669 said:


> Hey i will run a wood cut and split competition in my back yard here in Mass if anyone wants....i got a few cords id like made into firewood. And i got a questions about the competition ? What are the rules and how do they pick a winner ?



3 people on each team, 15-8' sections of wood, 1 saw, 1 splitting device of choice. You get a stick and a can of paint to measure out 16", first team with all of the wood cut split & stacked wins. We got ours in just under 7 minutes. The other team was close to 10 minutes.


----------



## ents (Nov 10, 2007)

Tried some different sizing here since the last pics. were a bit LARGE. First time using photo bucket, please bear with me. 

*BLUE HARD AT WORK LOADING.*






*PRIMARY WOOD SHED.*






*SECONDARY WOOD STORAGE (2 M105A TRAILERS)*






*HUSKING WALNUTS*


----------



## Pablo26 (Nov 11, 2007)

Just looking for any excuse to post a couple of the saw I got today at HDepot
with Thank you point gift cards, so it cost me $5 plus tax. Making my credit cards feed my addiction, priceless.


----------



## joesawer (Nov 12, 2007)

I like that walnut husker.


----------



## belgian (Nov 12, 2007)

What is and what is the purpose of husking Walnuts ????


----------



## tree md (Nov 12, 2007)

From one of last months jobs:


----------



## ents (Nov 12, 2007)

belgian said:


> What is and what is the purpose of husking Walnuts ????



Walnuts have a husk on the outside of the nut. PITA to get off since it will stain anything and everything the husks come in contact with (including skin, has to wear off). I wait till the husks get soft, then use the mule back tire to do the job for me. I leave very little room between the tire and the board and don't support the board under the tire. In this way the nut gets rolled under the moving tire, the board flexes a little but keeps the nut tight under the tire. The husk breaks off and the internal nut flies out about 5 feet from the operation. They then go in a wire bucket to be washed (pwr. washer) and then left to dry. The really hard part comes when you want to crack the nut to get at the kernel (too cheap to buy a cracker so a hammer on the sidewalk works o.k.). Our Walnuts have a very earthy taste, not anything like store bought ones. Very yummy on ice cream sundaes and cakes and cookies and etc.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Nov 12, 2007)

So I was clearing out some lot lines today, nothing exciting but...






I found the end of the rainbow
where the leprechaun keeps his pot of gold!


It is in the cold storage plant about 200 feet before the wood lot.


----------



## Sylvatica (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 13, 2007)

> I wait till the husks get soft, then use the mule back tire to do the job for me. I leave very little room between the tire and the board and don't support the board under the tire. In this way the nut gets rolled under the moving tire, the board flexes a little but keeps the nut tight under the tire. The husk breaks off and the internal nut flies out about 5 feet from the operation. They then go in a wire bucket to be washed (pwr. washer) and then left to dry. The really hard part comes when you want to crack the nut to get at the kernel (too cheap to buy a cracker so a hammer on the sidewalk works o.k.). Our Walnuts have a very earthy taste, not anything like store bought ones. Very yummy on ice cream sundaes and cakes and cookies and etc.



My walnuts end up in the driveway, and the cars husk them for me.... I just pick the nuts up... Once dry, i use a vise to crack them... Actually, i like "butter nuts" better, so i don't pict up a whole lot of the walnuts...

Rob


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 14, 2007)

*i agree.*



palogger said:


> what i don't understand is u guys that are felling trees, u wear ear and eye protection but no hard hat, well if ur dead no sense in being able to see or hear. I personally will not fell any trees without a hardhat on, i don't always wear eye and ear protection but always a hard hat. A friend of mines father was killed when a small limb hit him in the head.



i can't tell you how many guys i have seen have a tree fall on them and they would have died had they not had their hardhat on.


----------



## belgian (Nov 14, 2007)

ents said:


> Walnuts have a husk on the outside of the nut. PITA to get off since it will stain anything and everything the husks come in contact with (including skin, has to wear off). I wait till the husks get soft, then use the mule back tire to do the job for me. I leave very little room between the tire and the board and don't support the board under the tire. In this way the nut gets rolled under the moving tire, the board flexes a little but keeps the nut tight under the tire. The husk breaks off and the internal nut flies out about 5 feet from the operation. They then go in a wire bucket to be washed (pwr. washer) and then left to dry. The really hard part comes when you want to crack the nut to get at the kernel (too cheap to buy a cracker so a hammer on the sidewalk works o.k.). Our Walnuts have a very earthy taste, not anything like store bought ones. Very yummy on ice cream sundaes and cakes and cookies and etc.




Thanks for the detailed explanation. You must have different walnuts species than over here apparently. Our walnuts have a husk that cracks open by itself in fall, so the nuts fall out without any effort. Then one uses a simple cracker to get to the kernel. Walnuts are used as snacks, toppings on ice cream, in salads, and to produce walnut oil. When I was on holiday in south of france this year, I visited a walnut farm that produced all kind of walnut stuff, among it a real good tasting walnut cake. I liked it !


----------



## tdb (Nov 14, 2007)

*nick and allis*


----------



## tdb (Nov 14, 2007)

*nick and allis*


----------



## country boy (Nov 18, 2007)

The day i took this picture my oldest daughter played hookie she didnt want to go to school so i decided what the heck shut down the shop and we both went to the timber. I thought a day of cuttin splittin and stackin wood and she would never want to skip school again WRONG !! she is now hooked she loves the outdoors just as much as i do and is almost always willing to go . What a great day that was even though she did skip school.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok so what is this white stuff that fell out of the sky today???? 

It was -8°c with wind chill today. Not bad in the woods but you want to keep moving!


----------



## 820wards (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is a couple of pictures. One picture of my restored WARDS 820 sporting a 30" Cannon bar. The saw now sports electronic ignition croyo reed valves and a 1" intake and carb. The pile of Oak wood we are splitting with the log splitter I built in 1984. 

jerry-


----------



## Kogafortwo (Nov 23, 2007)

*Free trailer load with my young man*

Here is my son on my little 4x8 trailer full of oak that I picked up from a home construction site today.

Thanks Leroy at Long Bay Construction, Charleston for the free wood.


----------



## country boy (Nov 23, 2007)

My firewood hauling rig


----------



## country boy (Nov 23, 2007)

Guys im sorry for the extra large pics i got to figure out how to downsize them a little it took me a long time to figure out just how to post pics on here ill do a search on here and get it figured out .


----------



## ents (Nov 24, 2007)

country boy said:


> Guys im sorry for the extra large pics i got to figure out how to downsize them a little it took me a long time to figure out just how to post pics on here ill do a search on here and get it figured out .



If I can figure out Photobucket, anyone can. Works pretty good. Poke around on A.S. and you'll find plenty of helpful posts on Photobucket use and other ways of posting pics.

Looks like a gun shot hole above the left rear tire?????


----------



## country boy (Nov 24, 2007)

well i hope this works resizing the pic. if it worked these are a couple of firepits i built out of the end caps of a propane tank and the bottoms are cut out of the smaller propane cyl.The rest of the big propane tank is my new wood stove for the shop. Propane tanks are good for somthing. The hole in the side of the ranger aint no bullet hole just rust it has lots (rusty but trusty).


----------



## ents (Nov 24, 2007)

Sizing looks just fine.   

Good use of old tanks.


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Peacock (Nov 24, 2007)

IchWarriorMkII said:


>



Sweet! Looks like black locust.


----------



## joecool85 (Nov 24, 2007)

Here are some pics of my craftsman project saw, all finished.

















And here is what I did with it 2 days ago:





_You can tell the wood that was cut that day, right under the saw and helmet._





_The rest of the wood was done within the last month using my dad's 2375. That's also his tractor.
_


----------



## jab6 (Nov 24, 2007)

*my heat system*

my 4 boys thinks its hot upstairs now...wait till i install new windows next week!!!he he he


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 24, 2007)

Well on gas in the city. So here is my cabin that I cut wood for. Most of the wood is for bonfire. The pile in the picture is my first load, I have added about 6 since then.


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Nov 27, 2007)

Peacock said:


> Sweet! Looks like black locust.



Nope, just a cottonwood tree.

Rotton, and ready to be cut down.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Question??*



IchWarriorMkII said:


>



What saw is that your usin' bro??

 opcorn:


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Nov 27, 2007)

372xpw...

.. but I make it look like a 395xp huh? 

lol


----------



## MikeInParadise (Nov 30, 2007)

*That time of the year*

Boy..It is sure starting to get dark early...This picture is some underbrushing but was taken at about 4 oclock. By the time I walk back to truck and drive home it is 5 oclock and black.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Nov 30, 2007)

I have been taking down several leaners which are always fun but what always amazes me is how much more light comes in the bush once they are on the ground. I guess cause they are on a diagonal they have more mass blocking the daylight.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 30, 2007)

This is somewhere around a 40" Ash tree I dropped last Saturday. It was in the middle of a wheat field and the farmer wanted it out of the way. I dropped it with my BS460 w/28" bar and limbed it with my BS260 and them my MS361. My bro-in-law in the pic bucked the trunk with the BS460. We had everything cut up in about 2 hours.


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2007)

Cedar slats for mtb bridge work. Its the reason I run a 20" on my 353. Big westeren red which has been down for 35+ years.


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 27, 2007)

Gave the new 372xpw a workout today. Blocked out a pile of oak logs to split for firewood. Milled the larger blocks in half so I could lift them on the splitter. The ported 372 (75cc) has gobs of torque and really screams.


----------



## Peacock (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice bar. And nice noodles too! 

You guys have much oak in Iowa?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep great bar, and car.


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 27, 2007)

Trucks on a salt free diet this winter. Sacrificing the "car".


----------



## 820wards (Dec 28, 2007)

*I was going to Chip today...*

I was going to chip the limbs off the Black Oak I had pruned eariler this year today up at our cabin, but the snow sorta put the dampners on that project. Also looked at a Black Oak at my buddys place that is easily 48" in diameter that I plan to mill planks from when I finish my mill and the weather permits. There will also be plenty of fire wood from the limbs on that tree. Had to come back home to go to New Years party.

See Pics


Happy New Year!
jerry-


----------



## slowp (Jan 9, 2008)

*Snow and Stumps*

First picture is the stump of the day. An old one, the road is going to go around it. Second picture shows stomping a work/escape area around the tree to be cut. Isn't snow fun! I fell on my derriere after squirting paint on the tree. Tin pants make for good sledding. Third picture is the tree going down. I kind of cut off the cutter in the picture, he said, "Good." Not as much snow blowing off the tree as we thought. Nobody got their rigs stuck, not too bad of a day. Oh, the mole people saw a strange color of sky today.
Blue for a few minutes!!


----------



## MikeInParadise (Jan 9, 2008)

I was up to the wood lot yesterday and I had a visitor the day before up by the cabin. First time I have seen moose tracks this close to the cabin. Actually I don't usually see any moose tracks at all, during the winter.






Poor dog, kept digging into the moose prints, not sure what he was hoping to find!





Up where I was thinning last. On the left is a well used Moose trail in the summer but no signs back here now.






One of the neighbors and the Ocean in the background.


----------



## slowp (Jan 10, 2008)

Do we have more snow here than in E Canada? Couple feet in the timber at 2700 feet, 6 feet at 4000 feet, here in the valley, couple inches with green showing.


----------



## allthegross (Jan 24, 2008)

Allright ill bit and show off a little too her is my stuff n house

<a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/?action=view&current=newhouse.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/newhouse.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/?action=view&current=woodpile009-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/woodpile009-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/?action=view&current=woodpile015-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/woodpile015-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/?action=view&current=img349.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/img349.jpg" border="0" alt="northstar"></a>


----------



## MikE2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Heres a 40"+ pine that fell on the outhouse at the camp 2 weeks ago. Hit that thing square on the roof.











Got most all of it cut up, being careful where I stepped of course...









The pine and the cedar were actually in the same root ball, so when one went down the other came with it. Along with 4 or 5 other cedars that happened to get in the way.










Hauled out some of the cedar for a friend's dad. All the pine will get burned at the camp during hunting season.










Small load of wood we cut off the road










A load of firewood from last year


----------



## kstill361 (Jan 24, 2008)

Heres a few


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 24, 2008)

*075*

MikE2, is that a 075 or 076 in your second pic?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 24, 2008)

kstill361 said:


> Heres a few



Good pics. Man, that looks like a lot of warm!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 24, 2008)

kstill361. How long is that wood stack? It's very impressive.


----------



## kstill361 (Jan 25, 2008)

Well it was 150' long 6' tall untill the cold got here, and notice there are two rows in that pic:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Peacock (Jan 25, 2008)

kstill361 said:


> Well it was 150' long 6' tall untill the cold got here, and notice there are two rows in that pic:greenchainsaw:



That makes it about 21 cord, assuming 18" length.


----------



## kstill361 (Jan 25, 2008)

Peacock said:


> That makes it about 21 cord, assuming 18" length.



They are 24" lengths , thats as big as I can fit in my splitter. My furnace will handle 28"


----------



## Peacock (Jan 25, 2008)

Then that makes it 28.125 cord.

150 * 6 * 4 = 3600cu.ft. / 128 = 28.125 cord


----------



## stihlgotwood (Jan 25, 2008)

*How Do You Like The Norwood*



Wismer said:


> testing testing:



I would like to find out some info on that norwood mill your running. My father in-law and i are looking at getting one and would love to ask you about it.

Ryan


----------



## super3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice pics guys,and some good info on stumps


----------



## Longwood (Jan 25, 2008)

kstill361 said:


> Well it was 150' long 6' tall untill the cold got here, and notice there are two rows in that pic:greenchainsaw:



Awesome pile of firewood. You are the Man! 
Thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 25, 2008)

*Few pics of a recent outing*

I post some pics of this haul in the milling forum. Here a few more.
















.


----------



## MikE2 (Jan 25, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> MikE2, is that a 075 or 076 in your second pic?:greenchainsaw:


056/36"
Its on ebay right now too


----------



## wanab (Jan 25, 2008)

k, you win. you got the longest bar and a 320.


----------



## kstill361 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Hedge*

Here is my MS460 with 30" bar and some big Hedge


----------



## Evan (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Evan (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## briantutt (Dec 17, 2011)

*Ready for winter*

I need to split about one more load laying behind the stove there but that's my pile, taken this AM. I think I will maker' through.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's my pile


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 17, 2011)

I have quite a bit more out at the farm, this is my in town wood cash - stash (es).
View attachment 211904
View attachment 211905
View attachment 211906
View attachment 211907

















Ahhhhhhhhhh, 20 degree nights and a 78 degree basement.:smile2:
View attachment 211909


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 17, 2011)

Some shop pics...
View attachment 211925
View attachment 211926
View attachment 211927
View attachment 211928

View attachment 211932


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 17, 2011)

The wood pile Stringybark,Sugargum and Swompgum.


----------



## briantutt (Dec 17, 2011)

*Measured it!*

After I took that pic I went and measured it.

4 rows
28 feet long
24" or more long pieces
6.5 feet high
= about 12 cord and with the pile behind it I would say about 13 total. 
that means the boys and I cut about 14-15 since I have had the stove lit since begining of Oct!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

